# Wireless N Adapter Alternative?



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's my dilemma...

My Wireless N Adapter seems to losing connectivity with my HOA wi-fi system when the power goes out.
(Although I am running it on a Premiere, I thought I would post here, since I also have a Roamio, which has the built in adapter.)

Option #1 - I was thinking about buying some type of router that could pick up the HOA WiFi and then hard-wire it to my Premiere.

Option #2 - Replace my Premiere (which works fine) with a Roamio and hope that, in the event of a power outage, the Roamio reconnects better than the N adapter.

I have no experience with the Roamio's internal WiFi adapter since I hard wire it directly to the router (separate geographical location than my Premiere.)

Suggestions?


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a buttload of those Wireless adapters made by Tivo. I could send you one for the cost of postage. 

Otherwise, you could get a $40.00 router and use DDWRT to make it a repeater/access point. It's fairly straightforward to do that. You could also just run a hard line to the place your Premier hangs out. That's what I did with my Roamios. It's not as hard as it seems and you'll learn a good skill for your next house, friend's house, or your kids' house, etc.


----------



## gsol (Dec 13, 2010)

gigaquad said:


> I have a buttload of those Wireless adapters made by Tivo. I could send you one for the cost of postage.
> 
> Otherwise, you could get a $40.00 router and use DDWRT to make it a repeater/access point. It's fairly straightforward to do that. You could also just run a hard line to the place your Premier hangs out. That's what I did with my Roamios. It's not as hard as it seems and you'll learn a good skill for your next house, friend's house, or your kids' house, etc.


I would like one. How do we do it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

So a coax/MoCA network connection isn't doable?


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

gigaquad said:


> I have a buttload of those Wireless adapters made by Tivo. I could send you one for the cost of postage.
> 
> Otherwise, you could get a $40.00 router and use DDWRT to make it a repeater/access point. It's fairly straightforward to do that. You could also just run a hard line to the place your Premier hangs out. That's what I did with my Roamios. It's not as hard as it seems and you'll learn a good skill for your next house, friend's house, or your kids' house, etc.


I would be more than willing to send you the cost of postage for a spare Wireless N Receiver!


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> So a coax/MoCA network connection isn't doable?


Not doable. The free HOA WiFi is not accessible and the place is not wired for cable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

michael1248 said:


> Here's my dilemma...
> 
> My Wireless N Adapter seems to losing connectivity with my HOA wi-fi system when the power goes out.
> 
> Suggestions?


Buy a UPS so power outages are no longer a factor. I have four TiVo boxes, all using a UPS. Most outages are under 5 minutes. Those over 6 minutes are considered a "major" outage by my supplier. My main system can live for three hours without power.


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

gigaquad said:


> I have a buttload of those Wireless adapters made by Tivo. I could send you one for the cost of postage.


I'd like one of those too.

I revived my TivoHD, but I seemed to have misplaced the cable to my WiFi adapter. I used a different USB cable but either the TiVo's USB cable is non-standard or my WiFi adapter has quit working.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

gigaquad said:


> I have a buttload of those Wireless adapters made by Tivo. I could send you one for the cost of postage.
> 
> Otherwise, you could get a $40.00 router and use DDWRT to make it a repeater/access point. It's fairly straightforward to do that. You could also just run a hard line to the place your Premier hangs out. That's what I did with my Roamios. It's not as hard as it seems and you'll learn a good skill for your next house, friend's house, or your kids' house, etc.


Are those the USB ones you are offering him? If so, I know they are G type shouldn't make a difference for just guide updates, but if he's streaming the N might be a little faster.

I have a netgear access point that I used with my receiver since it didn't have wifi. I noticed I often had to power cycle the netgear too in order for the receiver to get back online.

Netgear has an AC speed adapter now about $69 on Amazon.


----------



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

Not that you don't have other solutions already, but you might consider Ethernet-over-Powerline. I bought a cheap TPLink AV200 E-o-P kit (Amazon.com: TP-Link AV200 Nano Powerline Adapter Starter Kit, up to 200Mbps (TL-PA2010KIT): Computers & Accessories) for $50. It works well. It reliably delivers IP over a 200 foot extension cord out to a job site in my back yard.


----------



## tonsan (Feb 3, 2015)

gigaquad said:


> I have a buttload of those Wireless adapters made by Tivo. I could send you one for the cost of postage.
> 
> Otherwise, you could get a $40.00 router and use DDWRT to make it a repeater/access point. It's fairly straightforward to do that. You could also just run a hard line to the place your Premier hangs out. That's what I did with my Roamios. It's not as hard as it seems and you'll learn a good skill for your next house, friend's house, or your kids' house, etc.


Can you me one? My series 4 doesn't support other wireless. My TiVo n adaptor broke. I will pay for shipping, am here in Los Angeles. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

These work pretty good and can be configured as a AP, a media center, or wireless range extender. Dual band AC 1200 and 4 gigabit Ethernet ports. d-link dap-1650 | eBay


----------



## tonsan (Feb 3, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> These work pretty good and can be configured as a AP, a media center, or wireless range extender. Dual band AC 1200 and 4 gigabit Ethernet ports. d-link dap-1650 | eBay


My problem is that there is no hard wire or ethernet cable I can connect. So I need the tivo wireless n adaptor. My series 4 doesn't support any other wireless . What I read from previous post is that they took the capability with series 4. Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tonsan said:


> My problem is that there is no hard wire or ethernet cable I can connect. So I need the tivo wireless n adaptor. My series 4 doesn't support any other wireless . What I read from previous post is that they took the capability with series 4. Thanks


I don't think you understand the function of the DAP-1650 wireless bridge @fcfc2 suggested.

It would connect to your wireless router *wirelessly*, same as a TiVo Wireless N adapter would, but the DAP-1650 would be connected to your Premiere (Series4) via Ethernet. You'd then configure the Premiere for an Ethernet connection and the Premiere would be none the wiser. The Premiere would think it has an Ethernet connection, but its traffic would be communicated wirelessly between the router and DAP-1650 wireless bridge.

A wireless bridge works so long as the remote device on whose behalf it is installed is Ethernet-capable.

edit: p.s. Some wireless bridges I've seen recommended as working for TiVo (assuming the main wireless router is of sufficient quality):

D-Link DAP-1650
Linksys RE6500
Linksys WUMC710


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I used a Cisco WES610N.
You can find on ebay for $25, shipping included, cheap!


----------

